# Funny Story



## Ianterrell (May 12, 2004)

This was inspired by Patricks &quot;How did you become Reformed thread&quot;. When Pastor John Piper was in Seminary he was a staunch Arminian. One day he walked up to his teacher's desk as class was being dismissed. He picked up a pen, and dropped it.

He said to his teacher.&quot;John Piper dropped that pen.&quot; 

Funny how things change.


----------

